# Monocentropus balfouri



## Telson (Aug 17, 2003)

I saw this pic and was wondering if they are availible in the hobby and/or if anyone can tell me anything about them? Looking for the usual husbandry info and how big they get? The color and contrast on these is striking and I'd LOVE to have one in my collection!

http://www.birdspiders.com/archive/3/0085.htm


----------



## TheDarkness (Sep 12, 2006)

Telson said:


> I saw this pic and was wondering if they are availible in the hobby and/or if anyone can tell me anything about them? Looking for the usual husbandry info and how big they get? The color and contrast on these is striking and I'd LOVE to have one in my collection!
> 
> http://www.birdspiders.com/archive/3/0085.htm


see this thread: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=68228


----------



## syndicate (Sep 12, 2006)

a few of these were recently imported but the price tag is quite high.id reccomend letting serious breeders get these first so that a breeding program in the states can be established.heard these could be one of the rarest t's in the hobby


----------



## Texas Blonde (Sep 13, 2006)

TheDarkness said:


> see this thread: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=68228



Hehehe.  I wonder if he is still looking, considering he made that post in 2003.  ;P


----------



## Merfolk (Sep 13, 2006)

I've heard of prices in the 4 digits...for a sling!!!


----------



## craig84 (Nov 17, 2007)

Well are they available yet?


----------



## kitty_b (Nov 17, 2007)

someday i will have one of these... even if i'm 80 years old!!!! :wall:


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

Personally I think this is the epitome of a species that looks great _in the right light_, but otherwise looks like a spider that is various shades of brown


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

or at least the females, anyway


----------



## ahas (Nov 17, 2007)

It' s available in Canada.  I think he' s the first one in North America to own them.


----------



## sntcruzan (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is a post from James :
11-12-2007, 11:05 AM    #3  
james 
Arachnobaron




Join Date: Oct 2003
Location: CA
Posts: 310 
My Mood:   spiderlings 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A purpurea 3 for $100 shipped priority. Express is $114.

Spidelings for coming import:
Encyocratella ollivacea
Monocentropus balfouri

These are very rare and very limited so please only seroius requests.
Thanks,
James
707-206-1753


----------



## craig84 (Nov 17, 2007)

what will your prices on slings be?


----------



## syndicate (Nov 17, 2007)

i think his ad said 350 dollars each


----------



## kitty_b (Nov 17, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> Personally I think this is the epitome of a species that looks great _in the right light_, but otherwise looks like a spider that is various shades of brown


actually, i even like how they look under normal lighting, where all the blue can appear black.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, I think they look good as well. Allow me to amend the original post. You can make out the cream/whitish femurs in any light. That, in combination with the fluffy appears of the femur and different coloration of the distal leg segments makes for a very attractive spider, no doubt. But many will assert that M. balfouri is more "blue" than P. metallica. I would have to disagree.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll be sure to let you guys see mine through the stages of development as I have 6 possibly very soon.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

How did you become a billionaire?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 17, 2007)

;P  Soon my friend soon!

I am looking forward to seeing how they do and seeing the stages of the growth. From what I gather, they are a medium growing species and hardy like the baboon type spiders.

These will be my gems of my collection when and if they arrive.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

The best of luck, and for chissake, get some breeding done!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 17, 2007)

You and me both Chris! I have a line on 10 or so....... I'd love to breed them someday!


----------



## craig84 (Nov 17, 2007)

nice looking female
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=6098


----------



## syndicate (Nov 17, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> Yeah, I think they look good as well. Allow me to amend the original post. You can make out the cream/whitish femurs in any light. That, in combination with the fluffy appears of the femur and different coloration of the distal leg segments makes for a very attractive spider, no doubt. But many will assert that M. balfouri is more "blue" than P. metallica. I would have to disagree.


have u ever seen an adult in person?


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

Those things have hairier femurs than Robin Williams.


----------



## bliss (Nov 17, 2007)

yeah, can't wait to get mine either ;P

  i figured since i only have a 2 tarantulas in my possession right now, i should probably at least have one more, and make it a GOOD one.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

syndicate said:


> have u ever seen an adult in person?


I've never seen a post-embryo in person


----------



## AubZ (Nov 18, 2007)

Well all i can say is that THIS T is my HOLY GRAIL.   It is the one T I really want badly.   Hopefully breeding goes well for you guys attempting it.


----------



## GoTerps (Nov 18, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> From what I gather, they are a medium growing species and hardy like the baboon type spiders.


They do grow pretty quickly IME... and are fun and interesting to keep.







Eric


----------



## AubZ (Nov 18, 2007)

I vote for more Pics.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 18, 2007)

How defensive are they?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 18, 2007)

What was is "Common" name for them again? 

I know we don't like common names but I use common and scientific names in my labeling and tracking system.


----------



## clearlysaid (Nov 18, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> What was is "Common" name for them again?
> 
> I know we don't like common names but I use common and scientific names in my labeling and tracking system.


I've seen them called: Socotra Island Blue Baboon Tarantula or sometimes just Socotra Island Baboon Tarantula


----------



## Palawanbeetle (Jan 4, 2011)

*I thought they were blue baboons?*

Never heard of a socota blue baboon:?. I have one about 1.75in. they are tied for the rarest tarantula in the world. they are tied with the gooty sapphire ornamental witch i will also soon have soon.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 5, 2011)

This thread is old bud.

and also, no...those are not really the "rarest in the world" any more


----------



## Merfolk (Jan 5, 2011)

Should call it "Socotra Baboon"


----------

